# So I bought a "surprise" for my girlfriend



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a vibrating sex toy with a twist. It has bluetooth and you can control it with an app. I've looked at the app and you can do all sorts of crazy things with it! 

The app allows you to play music, talk to it, set various speeds and frequencies, you can go into free touch mode, I've barely scratched the surface with this thing! 


* *






https://www.svakom.com/connexion-series/phoenix-neo





She has no idea I bought it for her. She'll be here next weekend. I hope she likes it! 

So folks, what do you think? Do you think a toy like this be fun to play with, or are you against sex toys? Why or why not?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

"Hey Siri, _distract_ my girlfriend."

Looks like you two will have some fun!


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It's a vibrating sex toy with a twist. It has bluetooth and you can control it with an app. I've looked at the app and you can do all sorts of crazy things with it!
> 
> The app allows you to play music, talk to it, set various speeds and frequencies, you can go into free touch mode, I've barely scratched the surface with this thing!
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, if you're long-distance you can do the partner toys. Where you both get them. Though the real deal is always better than toys but who doesn't mind some foreplay? Not against very many toys, to each their own is my motto.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

👎


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> 👎


No toys to get you through those dry spells?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Nah. Human or nothing.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No toys to get you through those dry spells?


I'm sapiosexual and ethosexual. I'm sexually satisfied by intellect and people with a strong conscience. Not by inanimate objects that have no morals, feelings, and thoughts.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

islandlight said:


> Nah. Human or nothing.


Yeah just the slight touch of him just dragging a finger down my hand is extremely arousing, let alone the penetrating. There is something really sensual about the anticipation of that first touch with someone you're coveting.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> I'm sapiosexual and ethosexual. I'm sexually satisfied by intellect and people with a strong conscience. Not by inanimate objects that have no morals, feelings, and thoughts.


Okay. I can respect that, however, the inanimate object will be controlled by someone who has morals, feelings, and thoughts.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

islandlight said:


> Nah. Human or nothing.


Understood. I guess we just like to add a little spice to the experience.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

NIHM said:


> Yeah just the slight touch of him just dragging a finger down my hand is extremely arousing, let alone the penetrating. There is something really sensual about the anticipation of that first touch with someone you're coveting.
> 
> View attachment 898594


Absolutely. I've always seen toys as enhancements to what's already there. Also, those times when we're not together, or one of us is exhausted or preoccupied. It's not a substitute, but it does allow for someone to "purge their urge" when the "real thing" isn't available.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

@tanstaafl28 I think it sounds like a lot of fun! And, personally, I would appreciate you learning all about it because I'm not very good at technology--not sure how your girlfriend is but I think technology can be fun, but it's kind of confusing. So you learning about it and what it can do seems really helpful since that way you guys can figure out what it does and come up with ideas about it.

I've really only been interested in hands free sex toys since I have been celibate, and I've never tried them, but I've been curious. So I think this is pretty cool--and I love that you guys are so intimate that you would share a thing like this together, I think it's also very romantic for that reason.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay. I can respect that, however, the inanimate object will be controlled by someone who has morals, feelings, and thoughts.


But it won't be warm and cuddly via free will like a human. This inanimate object won't have critical thinking for humour that will turn me on.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

NGL now I'm just thinking of how you could abuse an app that can be controlled remotely to play music , used in conjunction with a "leave-in" sex toy, like a plug. 

"Did you really have to play the Power Rangers Theme during my interview....?"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> But it won't be warm and cuddly via free will like a human. This inanimate object won't have critical thinking for humour that will turn me on.


But through my ability to control it via technology, is it not an extension of my will, therefore me? Must it be fully organic, or can the spirit of a thing be transmitted through something that is not?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Necrofantasia said:


> NGL now I'm just thinking of how you could abuse an app that can be controlled remotely to play music , used in conjunction with a "leave-in" sex toy, like a plug.
> 
> "Did you really have to play the Power Rangers Theme during my interview....?"


I greatly appreciate the rapier wit of your words.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Smart sex toys: appealing to you, exploitable to hackers | ZDNet



No thanks.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Squirt said:


> Smart sex toys: appealing to you, exploitable to hackers | ZDNet
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.


The future of porn--being cuckolded by hackers hacking your gf's sex toys?

I didn't look at the link and I haven't watched porn much so for all I know this is already a genre of porn, but I laughed.

I should probably actually read the link, but I just imagine hackers stimulating your gf...lol


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

WickerDeer said:


> The future of porn--being cuckolded by hackers hacking your gf's sex toys?
> 
> I didn't look at the link and I haven't watched porn much so for all I know this is already a genre of porn, but I laughed.


That was my thought. I was going to say I’d need to change my relationship status to “it’s complicated.”


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Squirt said:


> That was my thought. I was going to say I’d need to change my relationship status to “it’s complicated.”


😂


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 should rename this thread's thread title to "So I thought about making this thread, so people can show their true colours by expressing opinions about sex toys". It'll be a perfectly long thread title. Also, I got to know what people thought about sex toys here. 🤣 Now, my mind has me imagining tanstaafl28 having a big chest with sex toys in it. 🤭 I want to see a picture of tanstaafl28's entire sex toy collection. 😏


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

The thoughts there. So I’d think she may appreciate that. As for if she enjoys it, would just depend on probably the person and the relationship.

The idea literally sounds like something I’d either be down for with the right person, or my worst nightmare. Like no in between at all. I’m assuming given you’re confident enough to buy it, there must be a connection there. Enjoy.

I do tend to prefer people and in person action better myself. Waiting and edging sounds better. But if you can’t see each other regularly, I can see where this could be fun.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> tanstaafl28 should rename this thread's thread title to "So I thought about making this thread, so people can show their true colours by expressing opinions about sex toys". It'll be a perfectly long thread title. Also, I got to know what people thought about sex toys here. 🤣 Now, my mind has me imagining tanstaafl28 having a big chest with sex toys in it. 🤭 I want to see a picture of tanstaafl28's entire sex toy collection. 😏


I read through your posts in the thread, but I think you're conflating the nature of sex toys _in a relationship_ as opposed to their existence solo. In a relationship, the toys can enhance your existing pleasure shared with a partner in quite a few ways. For some, it might even enhance their connection to one another (this is common particularly in D/S relationships where toys are quite literally required). Not saying that if you don't enjoy something you should. Just that I disagree that toys by themselves aren't an extension of the partner using them?

Particularly one between myself and my partner where while I'm AMAB but non-binary, toys become an extension of my body which help overcome my dysphoria. For years before I finally came to terms with the intersection between my gender and sexuality, I figured my own body was all that was required for me to feel and give sexual pleasure, but I simply couldn't because of the dysphoria but whenever I used toys, it was a completely different sexual experience. In fact, it was part of what helped me gain confidence and acceptance of myself and my gender identity over the last few years. Without sex toys, there would be no sex for someone like me.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

That's cool, I used to buy a few vibrators in relationships too when I heard they never tried one, they're particularly good when you're in LDRs. Those were just regular ones though. Adding all that smart functionality to a vibrator feels a little superfluous.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm not into toys myself, but if she wants to experiment I'm very curious/interested.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Squirt said:


> Smart sex toys: appealing to you, exploitable to hackers | ZDNet
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.


Hack me, daddy. 🤣


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’ve been known to tease my husband mercilessly in public, especially in situations where I know he can’t react, so he got something similar since you know “turnabout is far play” and all.
Neither of us is big on toys but it was interesting.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> I’ve been known to tease my husband mercilessly in public, especially in situations where I know he can’t react, so he got something similar since you know “turnabout is far play” and all.
> Neither of us is big on toys but it was interesting.



Heh. I too like this game 😁


----------



## AnneINTJ (11 mo ago)

I guess everything is better with Bluetooth!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I may have a couple of these tbh

La la la xD

Be an absolute shame to be hacked that way. Tragedy. XD


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

islandlight said:


> Nah. Human or nothing.


_(in my best INTP robot voice)_ Yes. Humans are the real thing.


----------



## Mr. Forest (11 mo ago)

Can it make phone calls? Because I would really like to know if it's worth the investment. Sure my wife is getting _her fill_ of pleasure, but I just don't want her calling me in the middle of it, then I would have to ask, "Babe, where are you?"


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Hack me, daddy. 🤣


Hack me, mommy. 😏 Show me what you would do with that hacking skill of yours. Show me how far you are willing to go. 🤣


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> Hack me, mommy. 😏 Show me what you would do with that hacking skill of yours. Show me how far you are willing to go. 🤣


I get the impression m'lady needs no further suitors.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

While we wait for tanstaafl28 to give us a picture of his entire sex toy collection, I will talk about my imagination. I imagine the sex toys becoming so advanced that they start turning into self-controlled beings. They start taking control rather than their former masters, the humans. It'll be like "The Terminator" except with sex toys involved and humans get dominated sexually.


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> While we wait for tanstaafl28 to give us a picture of his entire sex toy collection, I will talk about my imagination. I imagine the sex toys becoming so advanced that they start turning into self-controlled beings. They start taking control rather than their former masters, the humans. It'll be like "The Terminator" except with sex toys involved and humans get dominated sexually.


Best case scenario. Best case.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Pyrite said:


> I get the impression m'lady needs no further suitors.


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.


I'm sure she'll be back to disillusion you after she finishes playing that board game with her husband.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> While we wait for tanstaafl28 to give us a picture of his entire sex toy collection, I will talk about my imagination. I imagine the sex toys becoming so advanced that they start turning into self-controlled beings. They start taking control rather than their former masters, the humans. It'll be like "The Terminator" except with sex toys involved and humans get dominated sexually.


“The Penetrator” coming to an NC17 theater near you!


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Pyrite said:


> I'm sure she'll be back to disillusion you after she finishes playing that board game with her husband.


Here's a plot twist. She doesn't have a real husband. Because her mind games played tricks on that so-called husband of hers. She tricked her so-called husband into thinking he is married. Because that's her tricky way of dominating him. Maybe she'll dominate me by tricking me into thinking I'm married, too. Maybe she'll be "married" to 2 so-called husbands.

That board game must be long, hard, thick, intellectually stimulating, classic, and challenging. 😉😏🤣


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesus this thread has become stressful to read


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

Zosio said:


> Jesus this thread has become stressful to read


Sorry, I shall refrain. I've become too stressful to live.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Squirt said:


> Smart sex toys: appealing to you, exploitable to hackers | ZDNet
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.


This isn't that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> The future of porn--being cuckolded by hackers hacking your gf's sex toys?
> 
> I didn't look at the link and I haven't watched porn much so for all I know this is already a genre of porn, but I laughed.
> 
> I should probably actually read the link, but I just imagine hackers stimulating your gf...lol



I don't see how that's going to be an issue. It isn't like anyone would care to change the vibration speeds. What good would that do?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't see how that's going to be an issue. It isn't like anyone would care to change the vibration speeds. What good would that do?


I think it would be funny but I don't think it's an issue either.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> tanstaafl28 should rename this thread's thread title to "So I thought about making this thread, so people can show their true colours by expressing opinions about sex toys". It'll be a perfectly long thread title. Also, I got to know what people thought about sex toys here. 🤣 Now, my mind has me imagining tanstaafl28 having a big chest with sex toys in it. 🤭 I want to see a picture of tanstaafl28's entire sex toy collection. 😏


I have one I never use, and one I bought for my gf.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, this thread blew up. You folks are hysterical. I'm having loads of fun reading your clever responses. Keep it going!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I love my partner, or i wouldn't be with them.......
> 
> The only time i play mind games is during board or videogames, and we don't have some full time bdsm relationship......who the hell would have time for that? Really not my thing. I may have some preferences in a bed room but they stay there and don't actually interfere with day to day life. I married someone I very much view as an equal partner, and who views me that way. He's brilliant and we don't really lead or follow the other.... We just take care of shit together.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't imagine having more than one female partner at a time. One woman is enough!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> What if the WW3 breaks down the web? 😬


It can be controlled locally without the web.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It can be controlled locally without the web.


How!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> How!


Via bluetooth on my smartphone?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Via bluetooth on my smartphone?


🤔


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

If that floats your boat 😆


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> If that floats your boat 😆


The idea is she already has a small collection of toys. This is just something different. I re-read the info. It uses wifi, so as long as there's a wifi connection, it will connect anywhere in the world. It has an on/off switch and it has a charge port that is magnetic. You have to download the app for your smart phone and sync it up.









Svakom Connexion Interactive App Controlled Series


Featuring an amazing new technology, the Connexion Series brings a whole new APP-controlled interactive experience. The SVAKOM Connexion Series includes 5 ne




holidayproductsresource.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The idea is she already has a small collection of toys. This is just something different. I re-read the info. It uses wifi, so as long as there's a wifi connection, it will connect anywhere in the world. It has an on/off switch and it has a charge port that is magnetic. You have to download the app for your smart phone and sync it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if Putin hacks it?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> What if Putin hacks it?



Putin wants to spend time pleasuring my girlfriend?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Putin wants to spend time pleasuring my girlfriend?


He has a gf? I think he poib gets off on having several girls. None a friend


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Via bluetooth on my smartphone?


Fuck either.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> He has a gf? I think he poib gets off on having several girls. None a friend


So why would he want to hack my girlfriend's toy?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Fuck either.


Looks like it is wifi, not bluetooth.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry these posts were so over the edge 😅😖


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Electra said:


> What if Putin hacks it?


I spat out my tea.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Suffice to say, she LOVED IT! 🥰😍😘


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm glad this story had a happy ending.


----------

